# Where do you work-out?



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2001)

I work-out at our gym at work, my home gym, and sometimes at our rec center.


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 10, 2001)

I started on a home gym but am at a hardcore gym now. 

Couldn't do much leg work at home and didn't want to spend the money on a power rack.


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Nov 10, 2001)

Hi,

I would love to work out in a hardcore gym, but there are none that have extended opening hours around where I live. therefore I have to go to a health club  , anyone else have this problem?

Rykard


----------



## Mace (Nov 10, 2001)

Home gym, mostly- don't have to wait for the bench and can play ANY music I want...

ALL METALLICA ALL THE TIME  
(Well, maybe some Megadeath, Irin Maiden, Pantara...)

I work at the U of Rchester, so I can use the gym there- mostly just for back day, though.

I used to go to Ballys, fair warning THEY SUCK!


----------



## Charger (Nov 10, 2001)

Hardcore gym! I recently switched from a local Y to a converted warehouse-gym. This place is cool, keyless entry 24-7 Everyone there is serious and I have made good gains since swithing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 10, 2001)

I work out at a Bally's.  Like Mace says, they suck.  Lots of equipment, but that's about it.  I could on for hours complaining about Bally's, but I'll spare you.

The wife and I are going club shopping.  We're going to check out a Powerhouse Gym tomorrow.  If anyone has any feedback on them, let us know.


----------



## ballast (Nov 11, 2001)

Home gym.I'm focusing primarily on strength training for a while, so my home set up works well.
Baboon-Powerhouse is a pretty good commercial gym chain.They usually have a good balance of free weights and machines(mostly Hammer Strength) and a fair amount of cardio equipment.You might find them a little more expensive compared to Bally's however.I paid around 25 dollars per month at Bally's in Phoenix.Out here in the sticks(Kalamazoo,MI), Powerhouse is 50 dollars/month,99 dollars/3 months.The higher price could be because of the small town setting however.Good luck.


----------



## Crayon (Nov 11, 2001)

I recently just purchased a memborship at Gold's Gym.


----------



## seyone (Nov 11, 2001)

hardcore all the way. Gregg Long's gym in Pa.  I like being surounded by people who are serious about their training. I stay away from places like bally as much as possible.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2001)

By the way, more info on this topic:

http://forums.ironmagazine.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1679


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 12, 2001)

For those of you who said GYM - I'm curious to know how much you pay??


----------



## ZONE (Nov 12, 2001)

In my basement.  I have my son help with bench and then the only lift I can't go to failure with is the squat....  

I like the commute


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 12, 2001)

I workout at my house  but when I get my car back I'm gonna join the Y.


----------



## ac (Nov 12, 2001)

health club, i don't think there is any hard core gyms near me.


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2001)

I pay about $300 a year


----------



## MuDHoG (Nov 15, 2001)

Hardcore all the way, I need the smell of sweat,  old equipment and big dudes who been there for years to keep me on track, the swish of spandex the smell of perfume and the primping that goes on at the y and ballys is just a little to distracting for me.


----------



## 101Tazman (Nov 16, 2001)

Golds Gym! 
As Long as you train is the important thing!


----------



## EagleEye (Nov 16, 2001)

Hard Core - Gold's Gym, $33/month.


----------



## ChrisIsDaBoy (Nov 17, 2001)

I workout at home -always have.  I've tried to get into the gym thing but it's never amounted to anything.  At home I got a great bench, squat rack, something to do dips and pull ups on, incline board and many different types of bars.

I also got a great stereo system to go along with it.


----------



## archer (Nov 20, 2001)

my basement...price is right and drive doesn't take too long...music is good ...got a cable connection and a blender...what else is there?


----------



## Orange357 (Nov 30, 2001)

I put hardcore gym..even though its only hardcore,except the powerlifting dungeon , above when I'm there..


----------



## honeybee (Dec 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Crayon *_
> I recently just purchased a memborship at Gold's Gym.



Me too...
 

I went to LA Fitness  as a guest with a friend, and I was impressed with how large it was and the availability of equipment, but it had that meat-market feel to it. So I walked over to the Gold's Gym that was loosing business to LA fitness and they had a great deal going.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2001)

I wish I could work-out a hard-core gym such as Gold's Gym or World Gym.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

i work out at a hardcore gym as well as working out in good ole mother natures backyard,swimming up current,hi baboon  running/walking steep hills, pulling a ford 150 around for cardio and strength,snow shoeing, and trying to pick up huge boulders where i work at the gravel pit,oh what fun and what looks i get    if i have time i do pull ups on my mixer truck.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 17, 2001)

Got my own work out room at home. So I can get lost in my own world and not have to share any of my toys. 

Karen


----------



## Preacher (Dec 19, 2001)

I used to to to this student-discount gym, with all the fancy equipment, lots of women on treadmills, and I found myself doing a lot of unneeded cardio ... go figure ...

I switched to a gym where I was the smallest guy (not anymore!) and that proved to be the best move I've made in years ..


----------



## November (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm not sure what the difference is between a health club and a hardcore gym asides from maybe alot of equipment for weight lifting?

Anyhow the health club I go to (Premier Fitness) has TONS of weight lifting equipment.


----------



## dojdave11 (Dec 21, 2001)

Golds and I love it! Plus the women all seem to be hot!


----------



## TrackManDave (Dec 21, 2001)

Home


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Dec 22, 2001)

I work out at Golds here in Waco. It is Totally awesome! They are going to get even better. They are upgrading.


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 22, 2001)

Please inform the ancient and ignorant here.  What is the definition of "Hardcore Gym"??? I lift at a Health and Fitness Club......at least that's what they call it. Lower floor basically all free weights..upper floor has machines that are pretty and pinkish.  
JC


----------



## Drnrg (Dec 23, 2001)

ive got most of my equipment at home, so i work out at home


----------



## lwb357 (Dec 23, 2001)

i've been collecting for 20 years, i have more weights at home than a health club


----------



## ironman57 (Dec 23, 2001)

I'M CURRENTLY AT GOLD'S BUT AM ABOUT TO MAKE THE BIG SWITCH TO THE REAL DEAL " POWERHOUSE GYM" !


----------



## Climberman (Dec 25, 2001)

i work out at a rock climbing gym inside my health club


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 26, 2001)

I go to the Powerhouse in Lansing, MI.  Got in for $100 the first year...we'll see what they hit me up for the next year.  We're moving into a house that has a 22x22 room above the garage that would make an awesome home gym, but I think my wife would kick my ass if I started moving my plates and benches up there.


----------



## takamishi (Dec 27, 2001)

Home in a shed outside my house.


----------



## Maximum (Dec 30, 2001)

I usually work out at home in my basement and plan on adding to my sets more but I also go to gyms, usually the New York Sports Club it is pretty nice, their is a new NYSC going into the mall right by my house and that should be nice, not enough parking to begin with now lets add a gym...

The best gym I have been to is Gold's Gym in Paramus NJ but it is not that close to me, all the good gyms are in the city so I'll have to wait it out for some to come into the suburbs


----------



## xrugr (Dec 30, 2001)

A Health & Raquet Club that is owned and operated by an ex-Mr. America.  Therefore, the weight rooms are hard-core and some of the lifters are hard-core.  The only down side is the price.  $78.00 per month for the family.  (I think it's about $40.00 a month for an individual).


----------



## ssk (Dec 31, 2001)

Health Club

It's a Health Clubs of America associate gym within walking distance of my front door. My wife and I pay about $45/month for the 2 of us.


----------



## dmonty (Jan 1, 2002)

I workout at home mostly. It is just easier for me with my schedule.


----------



## dragonfu (Jan 1, 2002)

i go to "ironhead's" a local hardcore gym    costs 130$ each for my son and i per year. i also try to get as much practice time as possible at the local bmx track and trails.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 2, 2002)

I work out at my employers gym for free and it's open 24/7, It's not huge but it has plenty for me, especially since I only use free weights. I also do cardio, plyometric, etc work there, and then I do anaerobic work and the rest at my martial arts club.


----------



## gmer2695 (Jan 2, 2002)

For now I'm using my home gym. But I feel that I'm going to outgrow it pretty soon. Wish I could afford a larger setup. The gym next door is so crowded and hate waiting for machines.


----------



## dmonty (Jan 2, 2002)

*where do you work out!*

  WORKING OUT AT HOME CAN BE A DRAG. THERE IS NO ONE TO TALK TO OR SHARE IDEAS WITH, BUT STILL YOU DON'T       HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE EQUIPMENT TO OPEN UP. I'M GOING TO DO MY LEG WORK OUT NOW BECAUSE I'M ONE DAY LATE.


----------



## derat (Jan 3, 2002)

I was lifting at a hardcore gym - Cureton's, but I recently shifted membership to French Rivera - mainly because of the operating hrs - open at 4 am.   But, also, because this gym has so much equipment, it is so brightly lit and it even smells good!


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 11, 2002)

Gold's 4-life


----------



## rjp (Jan 11, 2002)

At home...only have 150lbs set and a bench. Plan is to build my own gym equipped with the basic essentials including a sauna.

rjp


----------



## angelncali (Jan 13, 2002)

*GYM*

24 HOUR FITNESS. $9. A MONTH. YOU CANT BEAT THAT


----------



## jurmugand (Jan 15, 2002)

at home, without weights


----------



## jurmugand (Jan 15, 2002)

at home


----------



## GodLift (Jan 16, 2002)

I lift at LifeTime Fitness...the place is great...


----------



## GodLift (Jan 16, 2002)

anyone else?


----------



## greekgod718 (Jan 17, 2002)

I work out where ever I can...... But primarily at this gym that's just 2 blocks away from my house and on occasions I workout at the park when its a nice day....


----------



## Fashong (May 22, 2005)

I workout at a home gym.  I have never been inside a real gym before.


----------



## darkt (May 22, 2005)

i work out at the YMCA  and at the school gym


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2005)

Maximum said:
			
		

> I usually work out at home in my basement and plan on adding to my sets more but I also go to gyms, usually the New York Sports Club it is pretty nice, their is a new NYSC going into the mall right by my house and that should be nice, not enough parking to begin with now lets add a gym...
> 
> The best gym I have been to is Gold's Gym in Paramus NJ but it is not that close to me, all the good gyms are in the city so I'll have to wait it out for some to come into the suburbs




all the good gyms are so not in the city!! I hate the gyms in the city.  get out to long island, there are some killer gyms out there.

which boro do you live in?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 22, 2005)

Health club.  45bucks a month for the whole family...pool, hot-tubs, saunas, raquetball, tennis-courts, basketball courts.   They buy all new cardio equipment every 3 years, they bought all new free-weight equipment 2 years ago.   They have the free-weights in a smaller room "in the back" of the gym...thats where the big guys hang out.  I wouldnt consider my gym hardcore per say, but Monday thru Friday between 4 and 6:30pm the freeweight room is as hardcore as you will find anywhere around here.     Your gym is only as hardcore as YOU make it.


----------



## Dante (May 22, 2005)

my avatar says it all.  definately hardcore, loud music playing bodybuilding posters on the walls.  3 complete sets of db's up to 175lb!  little cardio equiptment, its a bodybuilders gym.


----------



## pumpthatiron (May 22, 2005)

how does ballys suck?  i workout there and i have no problems...


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> all the good gyms are so not in the city!! I hate the gyms in the city.  get out to long island, there are some killer gyms out there.
> 
> which boro do you live in?


Really? Why do the gyms in the city suck?


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> how does ballys suck?  i workout there and i have no problems...


I also workout at Bally's. I guess it depends on where you go, I go to 2 and they a so different.
One is full of seniors while the other one is loaded with kids.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Really? Why do the gyms in the city suck?




why do you think?

there is absolutely no space at all!!  I hate the gyms in the city, they are all stacked on top of eachother (floor on floor).  I like more room, like a bigger warehouse setting.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

True, most of the equipment cramped. I never went to L.I. to train, I have to take a look.


----------



## clemson357 (May 22, 2005)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> I'm curious to know how much you pay??



I pay $40/month at Gold's.


----------



## musclepump (May 22, 2005)

I workout at Bally. Unfortunately, there's so many high school idiots and horn-dogs that only scope spandex instead of workout.


----------



## Doublebase (May 22, 2005)

I also work out at Bally's.  The staff sucks.  They have nice equipment.  Nobody put their weights back.  I hate that.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

The staff does suck. If you ask a common question related to the gym they expect money in return.


----------



## Todd_ (May 22, 2005)

i think home gyms hold people back

you learn and get motivated/inspired around others like us


I love a big gym, where the intimidation factor runs very high...and the spandex clad cardio bunnys are abundant


----------



## Todd_ (May 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The staff does suck. If you ask a common question related to the gym they expect money in return.



I find CS at most any gym is generally very poor 

if you arent buying PT at a gym, then just keep your mouth shut and ride you recumbant freakin bike dammit


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2005)

I've got around $3,000 worth of equipment, 700 pounds of weights, a bench with safety catches for self spotting, an elliptical with cable stations for leg and arm work, a dip and pull up station and I'm looking into a vertical leg press machine.  I have speakers running from my study so I can play music from my computer while I train.  Even if I lived alone in a 1 bedroom apartment I would have the bedroom setup as my gym and sleep on a futon in the living room.


----------



## jram (May 23, 2005)

I've always worked out at home. I have an 8 station home gym set, 3 benches (mainly for convenience), squat rack, set of olympic weights, 3 sets of standard weights, dip/ab station, 2 level rack of hex DB's, and a stereo. Don't have to wait my turn for any equipment usage. My shower is right upstairs. My routines vary from 30-65 minutes, all this and no traveling to and from the gym. It's great.

Peace


----------



## dmonty (May 23, 2005)

I work out at home also for many of the same reasons. The only thing I miss though is the companionship of the good people. The block heads can kiss my a-- forever!!!!!!!


----------



## gid (May 23, 2005)

I just recently started working out a my cousin's house with her husband.  I don't know if I'd be motivated enough to work at my own house, because I'd always think, oh I can work out any time.  Hoping in a car is easy, and once I'm there, I feel I HAVE to work out.   Also going somewhere forces me to set a more strict schedule, and working out with someone that's not too much more advanced helps strive to get better, without feeling pitiful.  

I was kind of shocked that I like working out so much.  I wish I would have started sooner, as I'm nearly 30 now--but I guess it's never too late.  After 12 weeks or so, I can already see a pretty dramatic change in my body and I even lost over 10 pounds to boot (and that wasn't even my goal).  6'5-187.5.  Of course I'm eating a bit better now, but not dramatically better.

Maybe someday when/if I outgrow the home gym or if I overstay my welcome at my cousin's (unlikely); I'll try something else if I can convince a friend to join the place as well.


----------



## david (May 23, 2005)

Hardcore and fitness club.  Good change that is needed!!


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 23, 2005)

24 Hr fitness


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

6'5 and 187? You're a stick!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

I don't know what to consider it.  It is the University of Pennsylvania's Pottruck center.

There is...

A rock climbing wall
that golf simulator thing
about 150 pieces of cardio equipment
3 basketball courts
A pool
and the most important thing...

college women.

Oh yeah, and 3 rooms with weights.  Despite the 8 or so flat benches, I still stay away from chest until at least wednesday.  one thing that sucks though is that peeps apparently realize the importance of legs and, therefore, the squat racks are not always open.


----------



## gid (May 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 6'5 and 187? You're a stick!



Well that's something that I'm trying to change by working out.  I actually had a little stomach on me 12 weeks ago, I still could stand to loose a bit more body fat, but losing fat is more of a side effect of working out rather than my ultimate goal of looking more buff and getting in better shape. 

Edit:  Just weighed in, I'm now 185--with shoes.


----------



## SANDIEGOROB (May 25, 2005)

Home gym, have everything I need.  Used to work at SDSU, used the fitness center.  Nice facility but too distracting.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2005)

Rec Center until July, then I'm switching to a hardcore gym for a couple months, then the college gym unless it totally sucks, in which case I'll drive to the hardcore gym .


----------



## eh52874 (May 25, 2005)

Peter Nielsen's Town center health club. Nobody is ever there so I never have to wait to use any equipment.


----------

